# Cigarette filters or cotton wool balls



## Mrs S.Shrimply (20 Jul 2021)

What's people advice on Cigarette filters or cotton wool balls to glue rocks together I saw someone in a video use cotton wool balls in a Facebook video but that was the first time I seen it used.


----------



## shangman (20 Jul 2021)

I would go with cigarette filters, there's a chemical reaction that happens with them (paper outer layer removed), where the filter-glue mixture starts to smoke and goes rock hard, I think that's because of the composition of the filters, which aren't made of cotton wool but some sort of cellulose. For rocks it's a great method, it's very solid. You can buy big packs of cigarette filters online like ebay for really cheap, mine arrived the day after I ordered them too.


----------



## zozo (20 Jul 2021)

If you use the low viscosity super glue (Cyanoacrylate) the effect is similar. Both are similar and get equally hard after it is cured. 

True Cotton is a natural fibre product and Cigarette filters are some kind of plastic fibre. That's the difference and the super glue creates a chemical reaction with the plastic fibre it turns hot and fumes for a few seconds in the curing process. In how far these fumes can be harmful to health I do not know. Better do it in a well-ventilated room and don't hang with your nose above the tank when applying it. Cotton will not go into this chemical reaction AFAIK it just hardens.  But still don't sniff the curing glue.


----------



## Mrs S.Shrimply (20 Jul 2021)

Amazing I had no idea that with cigarette filters when used with super glue creates a chemical reaction. Certainly will do this out in the back garden given the fumes. For my next shrimp tank when I get round to getting one to the idea I plan copy this idea 😁


----------



## Wookii (20 Jul 2021)

Make sure you wear rubber gloves too and keep your fingers well away from the reacting cig filter - I burnt myself a couple of times making that mistake, and it rips the skin when pulling your finger away! 😩


----------



## Nick potts (20 Jul 2021)

Wookii said:


> Make sure you wear rubber gloves too and keep your fingers well away from the reacting cig filter - I burnt myself a couple of times making that mistake, and it rips the skin when pulling your finger away! 😩


I can confirm, burning cigarette filter stuck to your fingers is not fun 

I noticed that green aqua use kitchen paper in place of filters and it seems to work fo them.


----------



## Swishrelic (20 Jul 2021)

I've also used Milliput to stick bits together, takes a few hours to set but it won't come apart again!


----------



## Mrs S.Shrimply (21 Jul 2021)

Thanks guys I'll make sure to grab some gloves also who knew this technique could be a bit dangerous 😲. Has anyone used black silicone before or can advise which is aquarium safe? The above aquascape cave uses a mixture of cigarette filters for the rocks on the side and black silicone for the rocks resting above.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs S.Shrimply said:


> Thanks guys I'll make sure to grab some gloves also who knew this technique could be a bit dangerous 😲. Has anyone used black silicone before or can advise which is aquarium safe? The above aquascape cave uses a mixture of cigarette filters for the rocks on the side and black silicone for the rocks resting above.



Amazon product


----------



## zozo (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs S.Shrimply said:


> Thanks guys I'll make sure to grab some gloves also who knew this technique could be a bit dangerous 😲. Has anyone used black silicone before or can advise which is aquarium safe? The above aquascape cave uses a mixture of cigarette filters for the rocks on the side and black silicone for the rocks resting above.



Maybe you like this...








						Whitemorph®
					

✔ Heat in hot water over 62°C✔ Mould by hand✔ Reusable✔ Strong✔ Biodegradable✔ White edition✔ Easy to add colour or paint Whitemorph® is a reusable thermoplastic polymer with a low melting point. The pellets fuse together, soften and turn transparent when heated to over 62°C allowing users to...




					thermoworx.com
				




You have to put it in hot water then becomes soft and pliable, when it cools it hardens again... I believe it also can be reused again and again.

In Aquascaping it's used in Germany for the first time under the brand name BastelPlastik


----------



## Mrs S.Shrimply (21 Jul 2021)

zozo said:


> Maybe you like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This could be a game changer here thank you 3 minutes in the it took to set vs the 24hrs advised for the filter or wool plus silicone. Seems like a no brainer plus the safety side of it  thank you 🙌😁


----------

